# My first real Mod ever ... PETZL DUO WITH CREE XRE



## SIMON LEONE (Sep 10, 2007)

Greetings all

I have always been in love with my Petzl Duo.We survived a couple of adventures in the past.
Because of it's ultra rugged body it could keep up much longer
than lots of other headlamps. I saw lots of headlamps fail during the years.
Also I have been in love with it I was a little sad ... everyone who has ever seen the poor halogen beam knows what I mean.

But I accepted all those disadvantages just because it's the most durable headlamp I know (and that will not bankrupt you)

I was looking for other headlamps but I wasn't able to find one I would accept as a legal successor for my DUO.

So I decided to mod my DUO. This was also the beginning of my serious awakening interest to flashlights.

I moded it last year a long time before I found the CPF ... it would have been a lots easier for me if came across this amazing forum here before.

I was an absolute newbie and I still think I'm one but at least I know what you are all talking about and it's not like Chinese if you were talking about "Q5" and 18650's

... enought introduction

It's a CREE XR-E P4 LED Module on the right side (facing the engine)
that offers 7 different lighting modes: 5 levels of dimming and both SOS and Strobe modes.

On the left is a 14 Led Module that offers 3 different lighting models

All is powered by 4X AA Lithium Batteries or 3000 mAh rechargeables

for the runtimes of the Cree Module just check out... yeah it's the one I used... http://www.huntlight.net/en/displayproduct.html?proID=604916
And also I use AA's I have pretty much the same results 

The Duo is awesome now to me it's the best Headlight I have owned so far
It's ultra solid and therefore a lightweight it's waterproof and so far it has survived all the exertions it was set out ....

just thought to tell you this 





























 Later that week I'll add some beam shots of the two modules and I also want to give some more precise information about the runtime
best regards !!


and sorry for my poor English


----------



## Derek Dean (Sep 11, 2007)

Howdy Simon, and welcome to CPF,
Wow, good mod. Very nice photos too. It's cool that you were able to give new life to your old friend. Yes, I can't believe I didn't find CPF years ago too, but... at least you are among friends now. I'll look forward to reading of your new adventures in modding down the road. Happy trails.


----------



## SIMON LEONE (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Derek ... yeah it's awesome it's incredible what you can learn here
As promised - I made some beam shots last night. They were the first ones I ever did. 
Unfortunately I didn't had the time time to wait until it was completely dark outside. 

But I'll do some more before the week's out at least just for the reason I really enjoyed it !!

It's the Cree Module and it's on 100% with four none name "standard" AA batteries









regards 

Leone


----------



## Derek Dean (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes..... taking beamshots is the final step in finishing a new mod, and much fun after all that work. I'll be interested in seeing more. Thanks for sharing your results.


----------



## GhostReaction (Sep 14, 2007)

finally a Petzl Dua mod thread!

Great job Simon :thumbsup:

Any problem with heat from the cree? 
The Duo is all plastic body so no heat sinking there.

My Duo had been collecting dust all this while, time to do something about it


----------



## M.S (Sep 14, 2007)

My first mod was few years ago when I changed the Duo low bulb for 3x5mm "hi power" leds... I think that now is time to mod the old Duo again... Maybe 3 Seouls with fatman driver?


----------



## SIMON LEONE (Sep 14, 2007)

greetings...

thanks GhostReaction 

well in my opinion one of the Duo's huge advantages is the waterproof and relative rugged body - of course according to the heat management such a body is the pure catastrophe when it's not made from aluminum. 

But so far I had absolutely no problems and I'm using it with this mod since 10 month at least every second/third day

I thought about different mods too but I think it was a peace of luck I'm not having any probs with the heat. 

If you have any suggestions please feel free 2 let me know 

overall I have 10 different possibilities to switch the lamp. On the lowest mode it gives me 77 !! hours more than enough light to fix the car and on the highest mode it lets me see any detail up to 50-60 meters ... 

I really appreciate that flexibility :thumbsup:

That's what I miss on all the other headlamps that do not bankrupt you...


Simon


----------



## RWBlue (Dec 26, 2007)

bump


----------

